# A day with Sherbert



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

As some of you know, i just lost my soul bonded cat not to long ago. I have been dreaming of him lately and thinking back on his life. This is just one of the many days i spent with him.

One summer day when Sherbert was a year old, We went out to weed the garden. I weeded, he stalked and brought me moles. After a bit Sherbert lay down next to me as I worked. I noticed him twisting his head about, flicking his ears in weird directions, finally he seemed to stop and stare into space a moment before jumping up and running off in the direction he was staring. I saw his tail above the grass as he vanished around some trees and into a Tobacco field. Not really worries since Sherbert never really left my range, I continued weeding, when I looked up i saw him walking down the path from the woods with something in his mouth. When he got close enough I noticed it was a long haired solid grey kitten about 8 - 10 weeks old he had by the scruff. Someone had dumped it on the dead end road. Sherbert carefully put the kitten on the ground and proceeded to groom it from head to tail, then carried him inside. For months Sherbert washed, fed, played with and slept with this kitten. (we named him Randy), until we were able to find him a permanent home. Randy was one of many fosters that came and went through our house. 

Many were born there when we took in a pregnant cat, Sherbert always seemed to like to clean them as they were born and became the default babysitter when mom cats just had to have time out.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

A remarkable story and a remarkable cat.
many cats are jealous of their territory and their human, Sherberts seems to have been secure enough to share his home and his human with other less fortunate cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Ditto to every word, cooncatbob.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

He was. his way of dealing with a hissing, growling newcomer, was to sniff the carrier and then lay down with his back turned toward it til it got quiet. They could hiss, spit, sidestep and he would just walk past like they couldn't have had much to say. Fosters never seemed to be able to ruffle him at all.

He also had a away of defusing things. When we got Archie, Pepper would try to start fights. One night I heard Archie growling and saw Pepper heading his way very intent on starting something. Sherbert walked into the room and sat directly between the two, turned his back on Archie and stared at Pepper til she turned around and went to another room.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

That almost kinda spooky, a Zen Cat!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Trust me he wasn't always an angel. He did have a habit of stealing my food. 

He would sit somewhere close by and if I looked away, a paw would creep over and he would snag food with a claw, then sit there balancing it on his paw as he sampled it. Sandwiches just didn't survive if he got in a good bite and yanked all the meat off either.. Usually while I had it in my hand and about to take a bite.


----------

